# Cheap motherboard that supports 125w cpu?



## jacker300 (Mar 3, 2011)

Looking for a cheap motherboard that supports a 125w CPU because I always find the ones that support 65 or 95.

Thanks!


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I would steer clear from cheap motherboards. Rather go for ASUS or Gigabyte as they are the 2 best motherboard manufacturers at the moment. What CPU: Make/Model?


----------



## jacker300 (Mar 3, 2011)

Johnny1982 said:


> I would steer clear from cheap motherboards. Rather go for ASUS or Gigabyte as they are the 2 best motherboard manufacturers at the moment. What CPU: Make/Model?



AMD phenom ii x4 965 or 955. One of those I will choose from and please help me find a mobo that supports a 125w CPU. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a list of Motherboards that support 140w CPU's Black Edition CPU's: --GIGABYTE--AMD UD3 web

A Motherboard that supports 125w CPU:GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-890FXA-UD5 (rev. 3.1)


----------

